# What to expect at 2nd/possibly final scan before EC?



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi there

im going for my second/possibly final scan before EC tomorrow morning and im wondering what should i be finding out from the dr/nurse? When i went for my first scan a few days ago they never really told me much apart from there is approx 10 follies but nothing was mentioned about my lining or the size of these follies or what side they are on/ if they ok etc 

im driving myself mad as i should have asked all these questions but it was only when i was out i was kicking myself so i want to be more prepared tomorrow - 

What should the lining be? and wot size is ideal for follies? is there an ideal number?  

Nerves kicking in as i cud be for ec this week OMFG  

Magicbaby x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Magic

The second scan is pretty much like the first.  In the RFC they don't tend to enter into discussions with you regarding lining thickness/size or no. of follicles.  They will tell you if they think you are ready to go to egg collection as planned or else may decide to stim you for another couple of days if they want the follicles bigger or lining improved. They will tell you when to take the ovitrelle andd will confirm the timing of your egg collection.

If they need to stim you for longer they will change your egg collection date and give you more meds.  They usually scan you one time again before egg collection.  They are so busy in there that they only give you all the info you are asking about if they need to change your protocol ie. to stim for longer.

They would have told you at last visit if your  lining was a problem.  It sounds to me that all is going very well for you so far.Best Wishes for tomorrow Sweetie x


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks yellow    that has helped me i thought it was me not asking them the rite questions - u come on here and other girls no exactly wot there lining is how big each follie is etc and i was like i dont no nothing like that - i dont have experiecne with any other clinic as this is my first time but i feel the RFC dont give too much away and keep u in the dark alot  

How are you keeping? 

Magicbaby x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Keeping good thanks.  Trying to keep busy to distract myself   Having a FET this month!


----------



## Fingers crossed xx (May 5, 2012)

Hey magic

U will be fine..all sounds goodcos on my firsts an they told me there wasn't as much response as they wud like but they upped my dose of gonal f then I had another scan things wer looking better more happening then kept me on high dose and a final scan where I had 3 follies on left and 3 on right and lining was good but they never old me sizes etc so don worry just u ask Hun how many there is. I felt bit like u didn't think they old much but as long as was ok I didn't mind think my e/c was put back from wed til Monday so was only delayed few days ur not far now huni relax it's totally fine x

Hi yellow hope how u getting on?

Fingers crossed xx 

Magic let u know how u get on xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Magic

The royal dont intend to give out much information at the scans.. Ask them how thick the lining is and follies etc.

I couldnt believe it when i went to origin and they explained all and what the lining should be.

Jillyhen


----------

